# The fan-made PC port of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time has been released



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2022)

I know what i would be doing  if I wasn't looking after a very sick doggo right now


----------



## VashTS (Mar 22, 2022)

i like everything about this and i love that its not just using "free Zelda! nintendo look at me!"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice.

Great timing for me learning to use Discord.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)

Great stuff, still gonna wait for the inevitable Switch port


----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2022)

Can't wait to play it on the Steam Deck for maximum heresy


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I know what i would be doing  if I wasn't looking after a very sick doggo right now


-casts Esuna on dog-


----------



## wicksand420 (Mar 22, 2022)

when I click on the source link, I get 404 not found error


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

LINK IS DEAD ! @Chary


Nintendo killed link. You bastards


----------



## x65943 (Mar 22, 2022)

wicksand420 said:


> when I click on the source link, I get 404 not found error


Seems the git was pulled?



Flame said:


> LINK IS DEAD ! @Chary


Link is dead? Ganon must have gotten him


----------



## raxadian (Mar 22, 2022)

Hope anyone uploaded it to the web archive.


----------



## Vicfr21 (Mar 22, 2022)

Can't wait to be ported to switch and get a version way better than nintendo switch online "emulator".

Hopefully it gets better looking than 3ds remaster with time and all mods applied.


----------



## Maq47 (Mar 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> LINK IS DEAD ! @Chary


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Seems the git was pulled?
> 
> 
> Link is dead? Ganon must have gotten him



Nintendo ninjas did it,  this time.


----------



## SilverDen (Mar 22, 2022)

They just updated the ReadMe, the link has been moved to their Discord server apparently.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2022)

You guys broke it.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 22, 2022)

Now I just need this ported to RetroArch, and playable on the NES classic.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

Yep, it's on discord.  Check the sha-1 of the rom with hash tab, highly recommended.


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

Memoir said:


> You guys broke it.



when a Link sees a pot, what does he do?

a) smoke it
b) brake it
c) paint it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> when a Link sees a pot, what does he do?
> 
> a) smoke it
> b) brake it
> ...


Yes


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2022)

I hate stairs.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

Downloaded vs 2022 (had 2019 and 2015 installed) to build this.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Spleen


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

well, I got it working::


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

Updates should be released over time.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 23, 2022)

excellent. I think i'll wait for it to mature a bit before playing, but such great progress at such quick speed. Looking forward to Majora's Mask as well.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Mar 23, 2022)

can someone post or DM me the link, I'm not creating a Discord account just for a download.
or can Discord host files in which case there is no link, I'm not sure.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 23, 2022)

The game only runs at 20fps, and for unknown reasons my game crashes at intro.
I got the game work through debug menu, by skipping the intro, but i have no weapons and dunno where to go, anyone know how to resolve intro crash? and possibly run game at 60fps?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

JFizDaWiz said:


> can someone post or DM me the link, I'm not creating a Discord account just for a download.
> or can Discord host files in which case there is no link, I'm not sure.


You'll have to.  Or build it, which isn't hard.


----------



## ZeroFX (Mar 23, 2022)

cool stuff, not really exciting per se, the exciting part comes now, after the code launch.


----------



## johnDoe11718 (Mar 23, 2022)

What I'm really looking forward to is if someone make a mod to replace Link as someone else. For example, CJ from GTA San Andreas.

"Ah, s---! Here we go again."

Classic meme. LOL!


----------



## DaniPoo (Mar 23, 2022)

Yeah this is cool, but what I am really waiting for is the 60fps support along with bug fixes and then hopefully a Switch port.

Maybe texture pack support would be possible eventually as well, that would be great


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 23, 2022)

C&D in 3... 2... 1...

On a side note, I really wish I didn't think N64 games were boring, because they're getting so much love with projects like this.


----------



## Ajlr (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh boy, is it Zelda night?


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 23, 2022)

Chary said:


> Can't wait to play it on the Steam Deck for maximum heresy


Dunno. I think maximum heresy might be playing OoT on the Steam Deck through Yuzu or Ryujinx. Just do that little extra to stick that knife in a bit deeper and twist it.


----------



## RazorStrike (Mar 23, 2022)

How to make gyroscope work with dualshock 4.


----------



## RazorStrike (Mar 23, 2022)

ops duplicated


----------



## Ecchi95 (Mar 23, 2022)

https://www.mediafire.com/file/jh2fxtmu5ttrovu/SoH-Deckard-Alfa.7z/file

They only removed it from the GitHub because they don't want to risk getting taken down, even though this doesn't have any assets.

1) Use the OTRGui to generate an oot.otr archive file.
2) Launch soh.exe


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 23, 2022)

vincentx77 said:


> Dunno. I think maximum heresy might be playing OoT on the Steam Deck through Yuzu or Ryujinx. Just do that little extra to stick that knife in a bit deeper and twist it.


Use steamdeck to
Play dolphin emulator to
Play legend of zelda collection

Or you could just play the virtual console version on dolphin emulator... but we want maximum heresy right? Use dolphin to run homebrew n64 emulator wii64 and then play it. 

Maybe we need a "Maximum heresy" Tier list... or some kind of Flow chart.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 23, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Use steamdeck to
> Play dolphin emulator to
> Play legend of zelda collection
> 
> ...



The Redux version of OOT with proper fire temple music and no censorship with the blood, yes


----------



## TheZander (Mar 23, 2022)

Time to dig my old cart out of the attic build me Up a dumper and try this out


----------



## driverdis (Mar 23, 2022)

TheZander said:


> Time to dig my old cart out of the attic build me Up a dumper and try this out


you can't use any legal roms for this despite the directions unless you own the specific PAL Debug cart needed. this project is interesting as it requires the specific leaked debug rom for now until they decompile the other versions whereas SM64 could use a retail copy dump to work.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 23, 2022)

The version on the web archive is unfortunately from last year, hopefully someone updates it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 23, 2022)

Vicfr21 said:


> Can't wait to be ported to switch and get a version way better than nintendo switch online "emulator".
> 
> Hopefully it gets better looking than 3ds remaster with time and all mods applied.


It already has, if you use the SM3D All Stars rom hack, it pretty much converts it into a zedla 35 year anniversary collection with OoT, OoT MQ and MM all with a video intro and front end graphics ect.

Its already posted in this forum.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 23, 2022)

... And as a token of generosity for the hard work, Nintendo won't simply send out a mere ported c&d letter, but will completely redesign, update and have an actual lawyer completely actually write a brand new cease and desist letter from scratch instead.


----------



## Lunos (Mar 23, 2022)

raxadian said:


> The version on the web archive is unfortunately from last year, hopefully someone updates it.


I was going to say I found an up-to-date download on Reddit, but it was already posted here too, see:


Ecchi95 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/jh2fxtmu5ttrovu/SoH-Deckard-Alfa.7z/file
> 
> They only removed it from the GitHub because they don't want to risk getting taken down, even though this doesn't have any assets.
> 
> ...



*EDIT*:
Perhaps it's not working though?
The process stopped on my end while trying to generate a static_title.xml file, and if I scroll up a bit in the command prompt, I can see this:

```
Error when extracting the ROM with error code: -1073741819 !
Aborting...
```

I already checked the SHA-1 of my ROM and it's correct, so.

*EDIT2*: Nevermind, solved it.
If anyone else comes across this same problem, try to start the process inside OTRGui again after checking the Single Thread checkbox.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 23, 2022)

Potential for Camera controls, hd graphics, and gyro aiming??? Oh my


----------



## Morricorne (Mar 23, 2022)

Now waiting for Android port with 60 fps and Pad support. And maybe ps Vita port too. My dream is they do the same with twilight Princess. This game is laggy on dolphin emulator on my device


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 23, 2022)

epic, hopefully someone ports over the 3ds models and animations with the lighting of the N64 original so we get the best visual version of the game overall. and all those shitty cryzenx videos of ugly uncanny UE4 versions of OOT can be put to rest...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 23, 2022)

Possibility of essentially remaking OoT3D, instead of these rather dated polygonal models? How does the Stone of Agony work without vibration? Is it possible to add a Skulltula tracker or something?


----------



## Lunos (Mar 23, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Possibility of essentially remaking OoT3D, instead of these rather dated polygonal models? How does the Stone of Agony work without vibration? Is it possible to add a Skulltula tracker or something?


Anything and everything can be done because *the full source code that builds the game has been decompiled and it's out there in the open*, for anyone to use and modify as much as they want. SoH makes use of this decompilation project too.
60 FPS, OoT3D textures and models, etc. Any of them can _(and likely will, in due time)_ happen. The only single thing that is required is people that is willing to put in the time and effort to look into the codebase and make the appropriate changes.
Considering there's a good chunk of people behind this PC port, I'd say there's a lot of interest in modding it so it's probably a matter of when rather than if.


----------



## NoobletCheese (Mar 23, 2022)

Is it a port or emulation?   The fact that we need to supply it an N64 ROM would seem to imply emulation or interpreter.    

On the other hand the readme says you have to spend 5 minutes building a file called oot.otr from the ROM, so maybe this is the "porting" process?


----------



## Lunos (Mar 23, 2022)

NoobletCheese said:


> Is it a port or emulation?   The fact that we need to supply it an N64 ROM would seem to imply emulation or interpreter.
> 
> On the other hand the readme says you have to spend 5 minutes building a file called oot.otr from the ROM, so maybe this is the "porting" process?


A ROM is utilized to extract the visual and audio assets out of it, likely in an attempt to avoid Nintendo's hammer.
SoH itself doesn't do any emulation. There's another port that does use a N64 emulator plugin called "GlideN64" I believe, but SoH uses a modified version of *Fast3D, a custom renderer for N64 games*.


----------



## Costello (Mar 23, 2022)

This is neat, will be even neater when we have mods, 60fps, high-res textures, and whatnot. This is only the first step - but the biggest of all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 23, 2022)

countdown to DMCA!


----------



## isoboy (Mar 23, 2022)

Show me the 60fps 3ds version with stereoscopic 3d.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 23, 2022)

Hmm, interesting. Time to go dump some ROMs, I guess. Does this require the N64-specific game dump, or will any dump do?


----------



## PatrickD85 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hmm interesting interesting


----------



## such (Mar 23, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> countdown to DMCA!


Well, if it's reverse engineered cleanly Nintendo wouldn't have any ground to do that - it wouldn't be Nintendo's code, and they're not distributing Nintendo's assets.


----------



## Lunos (Mar 23, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Does this require the N64-specific game dump, or will any dump do?


This is mentioned inside *the repository of the project at GitHub*, but it actually requires a very specific debug ROM.


----------



## emilin_rose (Mar 23, 2022)

okay this is SO COOL!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2022)

oh damn, awesome!


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 23, 2022)

Nerdtendo said:


> Potential for Camera controls, hd graphics, and gyro aiming??? Oh my


Not sure about gyro, but yea already done via emulators.

And I dont see anything different that this is doing, its taking the rom and running it in a different environment.

Its kind of pointless when you can emulate this on any device and have hd graphics, texture packs ect.


----------



## Viri (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Mar 23, 2022)

for now only supports 20fps. but is working like charm here, apart from that. they say on discord that in the future more options will be available, so i'll wait until then XD. i think this is going to be the definitive way to play oot!


----------



## YuseiFD (Mar 23, 2022)

What ? No C&D yet ? I guess the nintendo agent still hasn't woken up.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 23, 2022)

YuseiFD said:


> What ? No C&D yet ? I guess the nintendo agent still hasn't woken up.


For the millionth time, they can't cease and desist it as it doesn't contain any of their code


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm honestly glad this port is getting more coverage than the discontinued other one did


----------



## VashTS (Mar 23, 2022)

Lunos said:


> I was going to say I found an up-to-date download on Reddit, but it was already posted here too, see:
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:
> ...


how did you get that context menu?! i want to map my N64 controller and i cannot figure it out!


----------



## Aristeia (Mar 23, 2022)

Now to wait for Majora's Mask, and the Linux ports...

Hopefully Nintendo won't nuke the project, I'm surprised (and glad) this was completed without the usual C&D drama.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 23, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> Not sure about gyro, but yea already done via emulators.
> 
> And I dont see anything different that this is doing, its taking the rom and running it in a different environment.
> 
> Its kind of pointless when you can emulate this on any device and have hd graphics, texture packs ect.


this gives the possibility for stuff like actual mods rather than rom hacks and graphical enhancements that go farther than just texture packs, like lighting changes, model edits, animation edits, etc
plus it's far easier to set up and run than any N64 emulator out there


----------



## Lunos (Mar 23, 2022)

VashTS said:


> how did you get that context menu?! i want to map my N64 controller and i cannot figure it out!


F1.
It doesn't let you modify the controls though. To do that, you need to edit the shipofharkinian.ini file inside your SoH folder.
I've no idea what each number translates to though. Sorry.

*EDIT*: Actually, some of the keys match the ones at https://www.creationkit.com/index.php?title=Input_Script#DXScanCodes, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 23, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I know what i would be doing  if I wasn't looking after a very sick doggo right now



I feel your pain, I have the same problem today.


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 23, 2022)

This won't fly. It needs a nude patch.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2022)

Simple explanation as un t il why it was released before its due date, something all fan made project producer should do actually

They announced it to be released on April 1st
Nintendo planned to send them a C&D on march 31st
But now... It's too late for nintendo


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 23, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Use steamdeck to
> Play dolphin emulator to
> Play legend of zelda collection
> 
> ...


Nah you are not thinking spiteful enough.

We should get it to play on a Playstation 2 or higher.


----------



## SPAC3W4IFU (Mar 23, 2022)

Seems like a better way to play OoT than Nintendo's own efforts, lol.

May give this a try.


----------



## Jonna (Mar 23, 2022)

Edit: actually, nah.


----------



## ut2k4master (Mar 23, 2022)

SPAC3W4IFU said:


> Seems like a better way to play OoT than Nintendo's own efforts, lol.
> 
> May give this a try.


not currently. there are a lot of bugs


----------



## SDA (Mar 23, 2022)

Great, now let's hope that Nintendo doesn't take this port down. I can already see Miyamoto going on the "pull" side.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2022)

I thought these decomp projects were supposed to run BETTER on PC, not worse. It runs slower than dogshit rolling uphill. The N64 ROM runs full speed on the same laptop. What gives? And why did they use a debug ROM instead of the normal ROM?


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 23, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 302854​
> Arriving ahead of its previously teased schedule is the fan-made Ship of Harkinian Ocarina of Time PC port. The project builds upon the aptly-named Zelda Reverse Engineering Team's reverse-engineered code for The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, porting the game in its entirety to PC. Boasting many new features and improvements, the project adds HD visuals, the ability to add mods to the game, texture pack support, keyboard controls, and support for ultra-widescreen resolutions.
> 
> The team behind the PC port, Harbour Masters, released version 1.0.0 of the port today on GitHub, along with directions on how to build the game and launch it. For now, it runs on either DirectX 11 or OpenGL, with the former being the default renderer. You'll need to get a ZRET Ocarina of Time debug ROM and then create an oot.otr file using an included tool within the GitHub release. For those that need support, a dedicated Discord server exists to help users out.
> ...


Cool, I wonder on how big the floodgates will be opened on mods and textures, look forward to trying it out myself sometime.


----------



## YuseiFD (Mar 23, 2022)

Milenko said:


> For the millionth time, they can't cease and desist it as it doesn't contain any of their code


What about their assets ??


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I thought these decomp projects were supposed to run BETTER on PC, not worse. It runs slower than dogshit rolling uphill. The N64 ROM runs full speed on the same laptop. What gives? And why did they use a debug ROM instead of the normal ROM?


they're using the reverse engineered rom for assets.  I guess they didn't want to use anything official.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

I've heard other roms will be usable in the future though.  the ooot that I've been showing/building, requires the pal, debug version with master quest.  the first slot is the debugged version, where you can choose where you want to appear while the other two slots are the actual game.  there are placeholders for ntsc, so all these oot reverse engineered pc versions seem to use the pal version as a base.  there's an faq that mentions why.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 23, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> Not sure about gyro, but yea already done via emulators.
> 
> And I dont see anything different that this is doing, its taking the rom and running it in a different environment.
> 
> Its kind of pointless when you can emulate this on any device and have hd graphics, texture packs ect.


Did you see what happened with the SM64 decomp? It increased what people could do with mods tenfold and made it dead simple to port to everything imaginable. Far from pointless my friend


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 23, 2022)

Nerdtendo said:


> Did you see what happened with the SM64 decomp? It increased what people could do with mods tenfold and made it dead simple to port to everything imaginable. Far from pointless my friend


they replaced the model..... tenfold???

port to everything else, hmmmm it already is on nearly every other device.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I thought these decomp projects were supposed to run BETTER on PC, not worse. It runs slower than dogshit rolling uphill. The N64 ROM runs full speed on the same laptop. What gives? And why did they use a debug ROM instead of the normal ROM?


No major issues here. Runs like I expected, tbh.

Waiting for the 30/60fps changes.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

yeah, @Jayro , try increasing the cores you're using in msconfig.  don't know if that will help, but it's the only thing I've got.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 23, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> they replaced the model..... tenfold???
> 
> port to everything else, hmmmm it already is on nearly every other device.


Mods... Increased modding potential tenfold.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 23, 2022)

YuseiFD said:


> What about their assets ??


That's why you have to bring your own assets


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

I want to fuck @Flame in the assets.


----------



## YuseiFD (Mar 23, 2022)

Milenko said:


> That's why you have to bring your own assets


But that's a violation in itself, using or modifying assets


----------



## Milenko (Mar 23, 2022)

YuseiFD said:


> But that's a violation in itself, using or modifying assets


You're doing it for yourself, not distributing it


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> they replaced the model..... tenfold???
> 
> port to everything else, hmmmm it already is on nearly every other device.


I enjoy playing the 3DS port of SM64 on my phone through Citra, more than the native Android port. Weird, eh?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, @Jayro , try increasing the cores you're using in msconfig.  don't know if that will help, but it's the only thing I've got.


It's only a dual-core, so that could be why. I get maybe 10 to 12 FPS.


----------



## xdarkmario (Mar 23, 2022)

gits down, QUICK
(Just relocated really,plenty of forks to choose from)


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2022)

OK so finally got a bit of time to try this and it runs perfectly on my PC except for one major issue. Every single time I try to enter the item screen the game crashes which isn't ideal


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 23, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> OK so finally got a bit of time to try this and it runs perfectly on my PC except for one major issue. Every single time I try to enter the item screen the game crashes which isn't ideal


Ocarina of Time no-items challenge run, go


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Ocarina of Time no-items challenge run, go


If only lol I can't equip the wooden sword and shield so I can't even leave Kokiri Forest.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2022)

How do I full screen this


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2022)

SG854 said:


> How do I full screen this


Press F10


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Press F10


I made a ultra wide resolution on a 4k display 21:10...... 3840x1600 but when I f10 it it uses full 4k not the ultra wide


----------



## Jayro (Mar 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, @Jayro , try increasing the cores you're using in msconfig.  don't know if that will help, but it's the only thing I've got.


I ended up changing "sdl" to "ogl" in the config, and it plays fine now. Not sure why the software rendering is the default, but that fixed it for me.


----------



## AndorfRequissa (Mar 23, 2022)

whats wrong with their discord server? I joined it and everytime i try to click on the channel it just freezes discord.  would be nice if nintendo didn't make this so hard that people have to use garbage discord to get access to this 

discord is one of the worst chat apps there have ever been.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

AndorfRequissa said:


> whats wrong with their discord server? I joined it and everytime i try to click on the channel it just freezes discord.  would be nice if nintendo didn't make this so hard that people have to use garbage discord to get access to this
> 
> discord is one of the worst chat apps there have ever been.


works fine for me, not sure what could be the issue.


----------



## AndorfRequissa (Mar 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> works fine for me, not sure what could be the issue.



the issue could be that discord sux and the server is not setup correctly. discord sux. heres what happens I join the channel and it crashes the app. discord should be shut down becuase it is such a shitty chat app and is so obtrusive that it is malware. logging keysytokes and tons fo other crap that they shouldn't be allowed to do.


----------



## AndorfRequissa (Mar 23, 2022)

well i give up. no fun playing the port because of worthless discord. this sounded so cool but gets two thumbs down for me for making it impossible to get.


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Mar 23, 2022)

Archive org is your friend if you don't use discord. That's how I got it. A little serchin and that's it. Plays great btw!


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Mar 23, 2022)

noob question if the game of Zelda Ocarina only its reversed code to play in pc ... Can we expect to have this game in other platforms like android,ios or the nintendo 3ds? because the team only announce the project from pc version and i dont see for any other system besides to pc gaming .


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Mar 23, 2022)

Sure. Same happened with SM 64 and Mario Kart 64. Someone made a ps vita version.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 24, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> they replaced the model..... tenfold???
> 
> port to everything else, hmmmm it already is on nearly every other device.


I was referring to improved modding capability.

When I say improved porting, I mean porting to lower end devices without emulation overhead as well as having a much more native and accurate experience.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 24, 2022)

AndorfRequissa said:


> whats wrong with their discord server? I joined it and everytime i try to click on the channel it just freezes discord.  would be nice if nintendo didn't make this so hard that people have to use garbage discord to get access to this
> 
> discord is one of the worst chat apps there have ever been.


I had that happen on my server once, some douche dropped a bot into the channel and it locked up the app every time. Just had to ban the fucker and delete the channel to fix it.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 24, 2022)

AndorfRequissa said:


> well i give up. no fun playing the port because of worthless discord. this sounded so cool but gets two thumbs down for me for making it impossible to get.


I don't understand you, as Discord is amazing.


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 24, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> they replaced the model..... tenfold???
> 
> port to everything else, hmmmm it already is on nearly every other device.



You lack any comprehension of what a native port really means. And not only you, I have seen plenty of people talking about this topic in other sites and social media saying "Y diz if wee haz emalaturz alredy". Is really sad that basic facts that you can google in less than 10 minutes are still away from too many people in 2022.


----------



## cracker (Mar 24, 2022)

Now for someone to combine the RE projects into one. Oh it will happen...


----------



## Gunstorm (Mar 24, 2022)

Would be great if someone mod to change just textures and characters models to bring an Ocarina of The wild modding this port xD


----------



## raxadian (Mar 24, 2022)

Lunos said:


> I was going to say I found an up-to-date download on Reddit, but it was already posted here too, see:
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:
> ...


Someone please upload that file to the Web archive, is not like older versions are not already there.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2022)

Re: reverse engineering/decompilation is somehow magically legal... that is not the reading most would give you on such matters. I am as shocked as anybody that Nintendo, especially given their past actions, has not gone after people publicly hosting things (or the disassemblies that have been around far longer still) but code is still a copyrighted asset and this is derived from said same. Decompiling something and calling it your own makes about as much sense as getting a film script, firing it through two machine translators to get it back to the original language and saying well I am free to use this now.



Jayro said:


> I don't understand you, as Discord is amazing.


Proprietary application, protocol, no option to host your own servers and thus beholden to their arbitrary rules where they ban for reasons you will never know... Discord to me is then the latest in fad chat applications that will join MSN, AIM, YIM teamspeak, ventrillo, mumble and all the rest in obscurity.
I had hoped with the rise of Telegram we might see self hostable, encrypted, open source... become a thing again but it seems I get to wait a while longer. I also thought with as many scandals and dubious moderation calls on the part of discord it would have fallen already but once more I overestimate.



JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> noob question if the game of Zelda Ocarina only its reversed code to play in pc ... Can we expect to have this game in other platforms like android,ios or the nintendo 3ds? because the team only announce the project from pc version and i dont see for any other system besides to pc gaming .


Probably. Indeed the initial decompilation getting out there in the world all but assured it, never mind this.
While C (the language most N64 games were coded in) is considered pretty portable compared to assembly (see also the many commented disassemblies of NES, SNES, megadrive, old PC, gameboy and more besides, also what pretty much everything was written in prior to the 32 bit era. Assembly being not really portable at all -- even an otherwise identical piece of hardware but with a different memory layout would be a nightmare recoding job a lot of the time where it would be trivial for C) it will still have a bunch of things based around the N64 hardware. This dependence on N64 hardware is what these PC ports (PC being the easiest target -- everybody knows it, has all the resources, has all the compilers, is the most flexible, has the biggest user base...) either attempt to write around, write specialist emulators/hypervisors to handle and generally make easier to interface with/make more generalised.
I have yet to make a proper comparison here/see one made to see what was done for this as far as making it a more portable piece of code (usually a more resource intensive effort but resources to run an N64 game today* could probably be lost from your phone and you would need specialist equipment to tell) or whether it is a bunch of hacks, equivalent leanings into say Windows APIs and quasi emulated setups that will make porting it out to more limited devices and/or those not running Windows as much of an ask again. What I saw of the Zelda code and compared to both the original mario 64 decompilation and eventual PC has the Zelda one being a lot more tricky. They said they expected it on Linux and OSX in a fairly short timeline, and anybody good enough to port out from decompiled old embedded N64 code would be the healthy eating advocate gorging on cake equivalent if they did not go for a general portable case and swapped one bad master for another, so I imagine it is going to be on the better side. Timeline wise for ports then just as people were probably waiting for this PC port to use as a base they will probably do well to wait for any further framerate boosts and HD works -- if the framerate is tied to the game itself (and the N64 had the same clock speed whatever you did vs PC where you kind of have to make an internal timer, especially by the time of the N64 as even then I had to use means to slow down old DOS games) then that is further stuff to try to work out in the code.

*not as in emulation, as in lose the same amount of RAM as the N64 had, number of instructions it could handle per second and so forth.


----------



## BabuFrik (Mar 24, 2022)

Did anyone really expect this not to get insta-pulled? This is what Nintendo are doing instead of working on BOTW 2.


----------



## ut2k4master (Mar 24, 2022)

BabuFrik said:


> Did anyone really expect this not to get insta-pulled? This is what Nintendo are doing instead of working on BOTW 2.


they didnt take anything down and the people working on botw2 obviously wouldnt be the same that would handle these legal things


----------



## BabuFrik (Mar 24, 2022)

ut2k4master said:


> they didnt take anything down and the people working on botw2 obviously wouldnt be the same that would handle these legal things


Yeah I know, that was more of a shitpost and a pisstake of the Nintendo community than an honest opinion.


----------



## AndorfRequissa (Mar 24, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I don't understand you, as Discord is amazing.


hotline and mirc were amazing. discord is nothign but garbage. full of malware and data siphoning through bots that most average users aren't even smart enough to recognize based on the permissions discord gives that they can keylog and a bunch of other things when the app is running in the background. 

discord has a big community so you might like the community and saying discord community is amazing would be a fair statement but a the nitro cashgrabs. even etsy is cooler than discord imo lol


----------



## JJ1013 (Mar 25, 2022)

I hate this world.

By looking up whether this port had to do with Vertigo (seems like it doesn't), I also found out that the Super Mario 64 PC Port Discord owner/admins(?)/mods have to do with Vertigo's drama, though I'm not sure if the Discord owner has to do with Super Mario 64 PC Port's development in general.

At this point I'm not sure which organization or corporation should I trust anymore, apart from Microsoft and Google, even if they're greedy.



AndorfRequissa said:


> hotline and mirc were amazing. discord is nothign but garbage. full of malware and data siphoning through bots that most average users aren't even smart enough to recognize based on the permissions discord gives that they can keylog and a bunch of other things when the app is running in the background.
> 
> discord has a big community so you might like the community and saying discord community is amazing would be a fair statement but a the nitro cashgrabs. even etsy is cooler than discord imo lol


Everyone knows this. The workaround is that you should be careful about what data you give to them... or just set the program on a sandbox. Oh, wait, it's useless, because from your way of speaking, you're probably one of those GNU-Linux/subreddit privacy cultists who prefer staying open to easy exploits by using Flatpak, instead of just using Android and not rooting it.

Discord community as far as I'm concerned is mostly shit, all thanks to neckbeards. You just think it's amazing because even Richard Stallman himself is a neckbeard. What was he (as much as I hate to say, unsuccessfully) cancelled for, again?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> I hate this world.
> 
> By looking up whether this port had to do with Vertigo (seems like it doesn't), I also found out that the Super Mario 64 PC Port Discord owner/admins(?)/mods have to do with Vertigo's drama, though I'm not sure if the Discord owner has to do with Super Mario 64 PC Port's development in general.
> 
> ...


Vertigo is one of the devs for another oot port.  He seems fine to me.


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 25, 2022)

This game is great, but this port hasn't created that much hype as the one for SM64 did back then. I'm wondering why...


----------



## JJ1013 (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Vertigo is one of the devs for another oot port.  He seems fine to me.


You might want to read these.


----------



## AndorfRequissa (Mar 25, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> This game is great, but this port hasn't created that much hype as the one for SM64 did back then. I'm wondering why...


maybe because its stuck behind discord and most people cant get a link without spending tons of time trying to find it. id rather play games or bitch about the process it takes to get to play a game than spend a ton of time trying to track something down when its supposedly legal but no links can be put anywhere but shady discord.

i got SM64 directly from a weblink back when it dropped. didnt have to jump through hoops.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

AndorfRequissa said:


> maybe because its stuck behind discord and most people cant get a link without spending tons of time trying to find it. id rather play games or bitch about the process it takes to get to play a game than spend a ton of time trying to track something down when its supposedly legal but no links can be put anywhere but shady discord.
> 
> i got SM64 directly from a weblink back when it dropped. didnt have to jump through hoops.


the link is under "builds" on their discord server.  make an account, and click on the link to join.  then, you'll find it.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Mar 25, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I thought these decomp projects were supposed to run BETTER on PC, not worse. It runs slower than dogshit rolling uphill. The N64 ROM runs full speed on the same laptop. What gives? And why did they use a debug ROM instead of the normal ROM?


it was just released.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 25, 2022)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> it was just released.


I fixed the issue myself in the config, it was set to sdl instead of ogl. (Software rendering instead of using OpenGL).


----------



## zebrone (Mar 25, 2022)

Could someone send me a pm where to find it compiled,please?


----------



## SPAC3W4IFU (Mar 25, 2022)

ut2k4master said:


> not currently. there are a lot of bugs


Fair enough. But this is still an impressive effort, nevertheless. Has me curious what other N64 games they plan to port in a similar fashion.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Mar 25, 2022)

SPAC3W4IFU said:


> Fair enough. But this is still an impressive effort, nevertheless. Has me curious what other N64 games they plan to port in a similar fashion.


for what i heard, only paper mario by now, but not by same team, i guess


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 25, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I fixed the issue myself in the config, it was set to sdl instead of ogl. (Software rendering instead of using OpenGL).


Oh, that's odd. It should have been OGL by default. According to what I've been reading in the discord anyway.


----------



## Moon164 (Mar 25, 2022)

I can't wait to see ports for the Wii U, Dreamcast, DSi, Vita and etc... as happened with Super Mario 64 and OpenLara. (honestly, this is what excites me the most about the unofficial PC port)

It was insane to see OpenLara running on a Zeebo f#cking that uses BREW, it would be really cool to see the same with Ocarina of Time.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 25, 2022)

looking forward to all the...well, they're not romhacks. mods? I'm looking forward to the mods, the 120fps, the low-latency, the 8k, etc., etc.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 25, 2022)

raxadian said:


> Hope anyone uploaded it to the web archive.


That website is full of piracy, but at the same time it's content that should be preserved as the corporations who own it do not care in the slightest what happens to it.

Tbh, I'm being a bit of a hypocrite as I have terabytes of "backups."


----------



## balchantus (Mar 26, 2022)

Is there a way to convert .srm or .sra save files to SoH .sav?


----------



## johnDoe11718 (Mar 26, 2022)

Memoir said:


> Oh, that's odd. It should have been OGL by default. According to what I've been reading in the discord anyway.



If you leave it empty, it will use DirectX 11 as it's renderer. It was confusing at first, but yeah.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 26, 2022)

SPAC3W4IFU said:


> Fair enough. But this is still an impressive effort, nevertheless. Has me curious what other N64 games they plan to port in a similar fashion.


There's many going at once in the discord channels, all Zelda titles.


----------



## _47iscool (Mar 26, 2022)

The other port by someone called blawar is not even really that much of a port as it could have been. It has to leech off of Glide64's video emulation.

I spent a few hours downloading (the blawar port) and compiling it for nothing.
Very slow and graphically glitched on my old PC.

I can understand having better hardware, but it seems pathetic to not fully even port but to use partial video emulation.

This (shipofharkinian) version runs very good except that the controller is unresponsive. I have noticed this issue with newer SDL2 versions on Windows 7.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Mar 26, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> The other port by someone called blawar is not even really that much of a port as it could have been. It has to leech off of Glide64's video emulation.
> 
> I spent a few hours downloading (the blawar port) and compiling it for nothing.
> Very slow and graphically glitched on my old PC.
> ...


 sorry to read you had roblems. but my i5-3330 + cheap amd card can run shipofharkinian at fullspeed (well, 20fps, the actual fullspeed cap for this initial release anyway) , with almost 0 control latency. maybe you can tweak some settings (using dx11, opengl etc)


----------



## SG854 (Mar 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I fixed the issue myself in the config, it was set to sdl instead of ogl. (Software rendering instead of using OpenGL).


When I put ogl it switches to direct x. 

When I put sdl it switches to opengl. 

Is it backwards?


----------



## DillyDilly (Mar 26, 2022)

-


----------



## semidyne (Mar 26, 2022)

hoping someone can get this version on par with the 3ds version, itd be nice to play with those visuals in HD and in true widescreen. awesome that this is finally released!


----------



## Yokimari (Mar 26, 2022)

semidyne said:


> hoping someone can get this version on par with the 3ds version, itd be nice to play with those visuals in HD and in true widescreen. awesome that this is finally released!


Oh man that'd be nice


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Mar 27, 2022)

semidyne said:


> hoping someone can get this version on par with the 3ds version, itd be nice to play with those visuals in HD and in true widescreen. awesome that this is finally released!


i think is possible, with all the texture replacement thing.


----------



## julianuf (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't give a crap about pc ports, but decompilation projects are awesome.


----------



## glasso (Apr 20, 2022)

Any opinion on the chances of this coming to the switch like the Mario 64 pc port did?


----------



## enpeaphor (May 1, 2022)

Had a lot of fun replaying the sm64 port, so I’m excited for this.


----------



## Ericos (Wednesday at 1:02 PM)

Lunos said:


> I was going to say I found an up-to-date download on Reddit, but it was already posted here too, see:
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:
> ...


Sorry but how you fixed it exactly ?

	Post automatically merged: Wednesday at 1:05 PM



Lunos said:


> I was going to say I found an up-to-date download on Reddit, but it was already posted here too, see:
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:
> ...





Lunos said:


> I was going to say I found an up-to-date download on Reddit, but it was already posted here too, see:
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:
> ...


So what you checked in what box ? Sorry im new in this topic


----------

